# Dress boots for a hunter show



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

I was wonder if dress boots are allowed in the hunter ring? Will points be docked off for wearing dress boots instead of field boots?


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Is this a rated or unrated show?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldnt wear dress boots. But if it's not a rated show you should be ok with them


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Call me silly but as long as they fit correctly I am sure the judge will never notice if you have little laces or not.

Correct fitting tall boots, field or dress, are fine, even at rated shows.


Most people do wear field boots, yes.


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm just talking about in theory cause I only have dress boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

The judge will never notice, just make sure your boots fit and are shiny clean.

Funny things Dress boots used to be the norm in the Hunter ring.


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

Alrighty thanks everyone 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

